# Deck Adpater received from Trac VAc



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I had ordered a steel deck adapter for my L & G from Trac Vac, and got it in yesterday. I have to say its one fine piece of fabrication. It fits like a glove on the 54C deck, and the best thing I like about it besides the fit is its abiltiy to also have the deflector installed at the same time, and then all you need to do is pull one pin and off comes the adapter. Its a really nice setup. It botled right up to the existing holes used for mounting the regular deflectot.No tools needed when its time to go back in mow only mode and a cinch to put in the vac mode with that single pin. So if you have one of those "Universal" type adapters and in need of a new adapter some day, Trac Vac is the adapter to go with, and its not all that much more money for what you get in return. Steel is also so much easier to repair if need be as well.

One thing I did do is added bumpers so it does not actually touch the bottom edges of the deck, as this could wear after time. Now its cushioned against a rubber bumper, installed in existing holes.
The weight of the hose itself is what holds the adapter in the down positon, and if you do hit osmething it can float up over it instead of digging in.

I made a few changes on my Agri Fab vac shredder chipper cart again. It seems the boot that seals the oulet of the discharge duct into the hopper top was prone to wear as the weight of the engine and hose on the one side sort of lays it over and the collected debri hit against this boot while being diverted into the trailer. I added a pretty stiff but manageable spring on the oposit side and have it connected to the trailer box to the steel support for the chipper hopper. The spring is a pull type with rounded eyes in the end, and I utilized the highest and closest bolt to the cart on the chhippers support to mount the opne end of the spring to. I made a L shaped bracket that is attached to the side of the bed at the corner, and have approximately 2" of stretch on the spring when its installed between the chipper hopper support and this L shaped bracket. The tenison of this spring couters the weight of the hose and fan on the other side, and makes the discharge chute center itself up perfectly without directing the debri on one side of the boot. Best part is its not necessary to disconnect it to tilt trailer, as the trailer is tilted it relaxes the spring, and on it way up to full tilt it again puts a slight bit of tenison back on the spring, so tilting the trailer is the same proceedure as before, nothing extra to hook up or unhook.

Another cnage I made (don;t know what factory original setup was as I bought this unit used) was the hose support bracket. MIne had a rubber bungie cord to hold it. I also have a home made vac cart and there was no sense n making another support bracket. So I made a sl;ing from an old serpentine belt and riveted a link of chin on one end, and a 10" length of chain on the other. Its welded link chain and perhaps 3/32" thick material in an oval shape link. One end of the serpentine belt is bolted to the existing bracket on ther support arm, and I installed a eyebolt that was opened slightly in the other. I can not adjuist the support sling for either trailer, and raise it sufficiently so it does not drag on my right rear fender in tight turns. Before you had only what the bungee cord allowed you to have, now its adjustable. May help on some installations as all tractors are diffferent, may not mean anaything to other installatios, but it works great for mine especially with using two carts. I ran a test today, and my home brew has a lot more suction than the Agri Fab, and I can pickup stuff without the aide of the mower deck running if it is set close to the ground (leaves are not a problem) but the deck needs to be running for pinestraw pickup. My home brew as I said has a lot more vac, but does not shred like the agri fab unit. The home brew also holds almost twice as much as the agri fab does. So what I do is use the home brew around in the rough areas and in the fields were its mainly leaves etc, as I want the leaves up but not cut the grass as I still have goats that need to eat, and use the agri fab around the house area. I also use the homebrew as a central vac unit when it comes to cleaning out my chicken coops and barn, and can keep the manure etc out of the steel agri fab. The home brew is constructed of 1/4" diameter wire grid type panels with a heavy poly type plastic lining inside so its impervious to moisture or corrosion from manure etc, which would probably eat up the agri fab in short order. Just park it outside and attach the 20+ foot 4" hose to it and have at it. The home brew is a 7" intake and the agri fab is a 6"

In the process of making a 50" 3 blade deck for pushing in front of an ATV, for my friend, powered by a 14 hp B & S elect start engine. Using mower spindles from an old gravely finish type mower that used to be on his old walk behind Gravely Super Convertible tractor which became a basket case and in need of burying.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Chipmaker,
You need to come visit the north country at this time of year. The air is crisp, the nights are clear and there is a lot going on. You can stay at my place for a week and indulge in some great cooking to go along with your northern experience. 

Oh ya, bring your *welder*.....:smiles:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Good idea on the adjustable hose handler. I will be "borrowing" that idea for mine.

Leo


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Ahhhhhhh Argee
I have to admit, I am a former yankee myself. Born in th north central area of Pennsylvania but have lived in the south since early 70's. There is some things I miss up there, but cold air and snow is just not one of them. To me anymore, when the temp hits 55 its time to get a jacket on, when it hits 50 its time to fire up the woodstove, when it gets below the mid to upper 40's its time to set and watch TV or tinker around INSIDE with the heat turned up full blast. I guess its old age that makes it seem awfull cold in one way, but for some reason or another, when it gets in the 40's in this area it is downright uncomfortable. I guess it may be due to all the swamps and water but its downright cold.

40's and even high 30's used to never bother me, now its no fun.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Ahhhhhhh Argee
> I have to admit, I am a former yankee myself. Born in th north central area of Pennsylvania but have lived in the south since early 70's. There is some things I miss up there, but cold air and snow is just not one of them. To me anymore, when the temp hits 55 its time to get a jacket on, when it hits 50 its time to fire up the woodstove, when it gets below the mid to upper 40's its time to set and watch TV or tinker around INSIDE with the heat turned up full blast. I guess its old age that makes it seem awfull cold in one way, but for some reason or another, when it gets in the 40's in this area it is downright uncomfortable. I guess it may be due to all the swamps and water but its downright cold.
> 
> 40's and even high 30's used to never bother me, now its no fun. *


So, does that mean your not coming up for a visit this winter?:smiles:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well now, considering its been over 30 years since I drove in any white stuff or on a road with ice, and knowing that the area you live in is prone to some huge snowfalls, it could turn out to be a real exciting visit or trip anyhow. Heck you can't even buy a snow shovel or show tires or chains in this area.........I have spent many nights stuck along a road however when I did live up there, and decided to use my car instead of the powerwagon etc ..........you would think I learned the after the first time.

I think a spring or summer trip would be much safer and easier without as much concern on the weather.........


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Aww that's to bad. I was hoping to *y'all* (that's the extent of my southern lingo) *Andy, Jody, Jay and all you other southern boys* up for a midwinter bonfire. We torch of a large brush pile, roast wieners and marshmallows. Kick back, drink our favorite fireside beverage and watch the northern lights. A spectacular evening, even when it's in the single digits!


----------



## javert (Sep 20, 2003)

> and all you other southern boys

Tch, tch, tch. Should have been "all ya'll." See, I just doubled your southern vocabulary!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*Please shut the door!*

Ok, which one of you yankees left the door open? In a matter of 2 days it got cold enough down here to have to fire up the woodstove and wear longhandles! Mighty big drop in temp from a nice comfortable mid to upper 70's to a high of mid 40's and lows at night of in the low 30's just over night. Enough of this cold weather, I am ready for sun heat and rain so I can go cut grass in cutoffs and T shirt again. 

One year we actually had about 6 to 8 inches of that lousy white stuff fall, and it liked to have decimated this area. Best part about it was it actuall snowed on April Fools day. The wife woke up went to let her fur babies out, and came back in and said Roy get up its snowing and the entire place is covered in it. Yea, sure was my reply as by this time of year I already have a garden planted and its half up already.......Next thing she hit me with a snowball while I was in bed. Sure nuff, snow all over the place. Everything either shut down or collapsed (they just don't build for any snow load here)..........got the day off of work, but by noon it was in the high 60s and most snow was gone before the sun went down that evening. My wife is a native southerner, and snow just facinates her..........Me humidity and a blue sky and a glowing ball of orange in the sky is what facinates me!

Oh, about a year or so ago I found a couple of pairs of tire chains I had drug around all these years hanging in the corner of one outbuilding. I did find a good use for them. I use one of them for a sling under 55 gal drums, and the others I removed the snap over latch assembly to install on my pasture gates for "goat proof latches" they work super. Sure is better to open and close these latches on a gate than on the car tires! Goats are like Houdini, but they have yet to figure out how to open these little gems! Guess thats because their southern born goats, and they don't know anything about tire chains!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Please shut the door!*



> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Ok, which one of you yankees left the door open? *


That would be me.:smiles: I figured you wern't coming up, so I'd be thoughtful and give you a little taste of an old fashioned yankee winter. :lmao:


----------

